# Trileptal- ouch



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

My doctor prescribed me Trileptal last Wednesday (which I had a short stint on before, the only difference now is me going off Klonopin and Wellbutrin). I do remember it having the ability to keep me more sane when I first took it but it didn't really help my DP/DR. Well, I thought I would try an anticonvulsant as monotherapy and it has been rough so far. A couple of the side effects of Trileptal are apparently abnormal vision and photosensitvity and man have they hit me hard. I can't see straight. I don't remember it being this bad the first time around, grant it my DP/DR is much worse than it was two years ago and I seem to have grown ever more sensitive to meds.

Anybody had this experience with anticonvulsants? On a site called crazymedsrundown.com it says photosensitivity and vision abnormalities are inherent problems with all anticonvulsants and antipsychotics. I don't know what to do anymore. I think I've tried just about everything now. I've tried going med-free but it is painful.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

I have concerns about the prescribing doctor here. First off, Klono and Wellbutrin are a RIDICULOUS combo - that should never have been a dual medication series. You were speedballing....raging your dopamine up on the wellbutrin and then slicing your connection to your own emotions with the klonopin. Utterly absurd.

Chances are that whatever you think you'll feeling from Trileptal is also the experience of withdrawing from this odd combo. How much Klono and Wellbutrin are you currently taking? I'd get off one of them entirely (whichever you choose) and THEN add in the tripletpal. Talk to your doc some more and try to find out his thinking - this is all veryyyy odd to me.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

i understand exactly what you are saying but somehow i was doing well on that combination for a while.

wellbutrin is the only AD that has ever done crap for me but unfortunately with my panic disorder, I never could tolerate it without a benzo. i've tried just about everything to counteract the anxiety caused by Wellbutrin- antipsychotics, other anticonvulsants and antidepressants (except remeron) but they made me DR especially bad- all so I could off the Klonopin but that combo always worked best for me

trust me, the trileptal is definitely causing this sudden spike in abnormal vision and photosensitivity

i have seen several psychiatrists and none of them have ever objected to this combination- they have showed their concern taking klonopin

i have been pretty much off of both of these for a little while but I continue to relapse a little bit to some extent. if I get off of the wellbutrin and just stay on klonopin, i will get very antisocial and depressed for a while and occasionally will cave in and take a wellbutrin every now and then just to get out of my damn house. no way to take wellbutrin without klonopin. go into panic city.

i have gotten off of klonopin a couple times for like a month and have taken remeron without much problem or panic but i stay miserable and relapse and go back to the klonopin and wellbutrin

I have been thinking about the next step to take the past few days and I think I am just going to take a little bit of klonopin and ax the wellbutrin. if I take some B-vitamins or something along with it, I will get some relief. But, I know I will be absolutely miserable for a while and my family starts giving me grief for being unproductive and not getting a job and crap. I basically tell them to f*ck off but they are less patient than I am. I start getting antsy, too. Such is the problem with medications.

I sound like a mess because I am.


----------

